# New Holland two rake hitch questions



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Anybody used the old new Holland flat two rake hitches? I just picked one up, had the tires sealed/fixed, flipped it over for double windrows and am going to put it to use hopefully later this week. I run a JD 640&660 rakes as well as have a pinwheel. I'm looking to speed up the raking portion of my primarily silage round bale operation.

Any suggestions aside from scraping all three pieces and buying a rotary? If it works and speeds things up I may build another or build a gantry style, but for now it's a low budget experiment.

Fwiw, I'm looking at a 13' Kubota and a Vermeer pinwheel v, but for now, I can't justify $7500 for raking 300 round bales per year.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I run two NH rollabars with what you are talking about and it cuts raking time down considerably. The only two big things I don't like about it are 1) You can't haul them down the road... they're just way too wide. 2) You can't switch from 2-single windrow to 1-double windrow very quickly.

I'm keeping my eyes open for a good deal on one of the newer style tandem hitches that NH has, but for now the one I have works fine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local guy runs a double hitch for NH rollabar's, he double rakes with the double rake when doing sileage early in the season, single rakes with double rake for hay.

Its cheap and works. His you can hitch the rakes for road travel too. Not sure how.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry I meant the "newer" style not the Ls.

My brother, my father and at least 2 other guys in Lee have them. The hydraulic swing versions you can haul down the road. It does get a bit hairy going through town with 258s on them. Not the old L shaped ones however. The hydraulic hitches can be found pretty easy around here for around 1k.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Local guy runs a double hitch for NH rollabar's, he double rakes with the double rake when doing sileage early in the season, single rakes with double rake for hay.
> 
> Its cheap and works. His you can hitch the rakes for road travel too. Not sure how.


We had one, you weld a hitch to the back of one rake, hook the other to it then hook that rake to the hitch on the bar that is directly behind the tractor.

Raked a LOT of hay with one of those, not hardly worth messing with in a small field when you are raking single.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

A couple pics of it behind the B. Worked good, front rake hits the frame on a tight turn, but I can modify that. Worth the money. This is a run-out field, BTW, coupled with the dry year it was pretty meager on the hay total.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, looks very familiar. Only problem I see you might have is with the dolly wheels on the rakes the rear tire on the hitch may not have enough weight to avoid slipping and sliding around.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I had the dolly foam filled, and may do the other wheel. Surprising how heavy that little tire is. Also never have to worry about flats. Now I need to do some mids. We're these hitches designed to use dolly wheel rakes, or hitch direct w/o Dolly's?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Yep, looks very familiar. Only problem I see you might have is with the dolly wheels on the rakes the rear tire on the hitch may not have enough weight to avoid slipping and sliding around.


Can you use that hitch with rakes that arent dolly rakes?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Probly best w/o the dollies, IMHO... Tongue weight of the rake should help keep the tow bar wheel room sliding sideways in a turn.... Dollies take the tongue weight off the hitch tire and send like it could slide sideways under a load... But I think they'd work with either dolly or non dolly rakes....

Could always add a little weight to the wheel if it did want to slide...

I bought one of those for about $100 bucks one time but never used it w the rakes.... Picked up a homemade bridge hitch at auction for about $150 bucks and it works great....

Use the "L" hitch to pull a pair of 7 foot rollers paired up...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I run two 258 rake on my hitch and neither rake has a dolly. I just use the jack on the front rake to hold the hitch up when I unhook. I do think dolly rakes would work on one of these hitches, but you may need to put some weight on it if the ground is wet or in hilly terrain.


----------

